# Ellies new Pariero came today !



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

She got 2 things but she doesn't like a lot of wardrobe changes so I only tried on one . its so chilly out so we didn't stay outside long.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Love the pariero dress it really suits Ellie she looks so sweet. Are you happy with everything you ordered?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Love the pariero dress it really suits Ellie she looks so sweet. Are you happy with everything you ordered?


thanks Jessica ! yes, I am very happy with both things. the dress is so feminine and she's very comfy in it. and, I also got the Kawaii tee in the same color and I did try it on her but didn't snap a pic . the fit is perfect and it looks really cute on her. it would look cute with that perfect pink SL collar I have . the crystal rocks one . 

There are some new hoodies coming soon that I cant wait to get. one has little bear ears on the hood . the other is poka dot and more like a coat. I don't think i'll order my girls anymore dresses unless they are real bargain prices


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pariero dress it really suits Ellie she looks so sweet. Are you happy with everything you ordered?
> ...


Good I'm happy you like both things. 
The kawaii mint tee is lush, i really liked the look of it online. Ah yeah the crystal rocks perfect pink would match really well.
I will have a look at the coming soon stuff, just keep an eye on eBay you will find some great deals


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ellie is looking awesome in her new kawaii dress. This shade is my favorite on her, especially with the pink accents in writing on the dress. It does really stand out.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ellie is looking awesome in her new kawaii dress. This shade is my favorite on her, especially with the pink accents in writing on the dress. It does really stand out.


thanks Meoshia ! 

I agree that this shade is a favorite of mine on her too. the Kawaii tee fits her perfect too and I am very happy with it. I also got Minnie the Kawaii tee and its a great fit and I got her the dress that I didn't try on her yet. 

did you see the new Pariero hoodies they added with the bear ears and the one with the poka dots. def. want them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sweater is so cute but pricey. Do you have any by this make?

http://www.doginthecloset.com/the-taylor-pink-hand-knit-dog-hoodie/


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> This sweater is so cute but pricey. Do you have any by this make?
> 
> The Taylor - Pink Hand Knit Dog Hoodie


ya, that is expensive. I do have a couple things I bought from ebay by that make. they are the denim vests in Minnies size. they are cute and worth what I paid but I would never pay full price. I got it at bargain price


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love it! I really like the mint and pink color on Ellie. Now I'm really second guessing myself on if I should get the dress or top from this collection. Just like Ava, Ellie always makes it look so much nicer that the pictures on the website.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Love it! I really like the mint and pink color on Ellie. Now I'm really second guessing myself on if I should get the dress or top from this collection. Just like Ava, Ellie always makes it look so much nicer that the pictures on the website.


thanks Michele ! the color is really beautiful. I wouldn't wait too long if you really want these. I see that the xs in mint in both the dress and the top are low stock ... I don't know if you have seen on youtube yet but they have some super cute hoodies coming soon with bear ears . and also a coat with a hood that s poka dot. def. gonna get those ones before they sell out


----------



## IamIstiaqueAhmed (Jun 3, 2020)

Chiluv04 said:


> This sweater is so cute but pricey. Do you have any by this make?
> 
> The Taylor - Pink Hand Knit Dog Hoodie


I agree too.


----------



## Fabi (Jul 2, 2020)




----------

